# مشاريع تخرج



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (4 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليكم مشروعي تخرج 





ادعولي بالتوفيق
:78:


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (7 أبريل 2007)

اين الردوووووووود؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (7 أبريل 2007)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ما واضح 
.................Objectives[/FONT]*


----------



## profshimo (30 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا...سلمت يداكم


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (1 يونيو 2007)

حلو كتير الله يوفقك


----------



## eng_sasi (4 يوليو 2007)

ربنا معاك يابشمهندس


----------



## abo_bar2o2a (25 سبتمبر 2007)

la2 begad meya meya ya bashmohandes


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على الإفادة 
بالتوفيق بإذن الله


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ومشروع فى ال plc جميل ومفيد وجارى التحميل


----------



## alnaqeb2003 (8 يناير 2011)

الفكره حلوه بس ابغى شوي شرح و نقدر نتعاون مع بعض لاني ابغى بحث تخرج ونستطيع نتعاون لان لنا نفس الغرض ونفس التخصص اذا متفاعلة منتظر الرد


----------

